# broadleaf control in rye grass.



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

What is a good spray for broad leaf control in rye grass? I also have a few oats mixed in with the rye. How tall should the ryegrass be before I spray? The main weed is pig weed (lambs quarter). The rye grass is anywhere from the two leaf stage to just coming out of the ground. With it being dry its coming up uneven. But the dryness has not stopped the weeds any.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

2-4D. Wait til Rye/oats are about 6". If you have anything real tough you could spring for dicambia.

Around here amaranth is referred to as pigweed, not lambsquarter


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just sprayed the field today with badge spray. Its a mix of mcpa and bromoxynil. Hopefully it didn't hurt the ryegrass much. Suppose to use lots of water. Within 4 hours could already seen the weeds wilting away.


----------

